

Startups, apps, projects built in Perl - mihaelagordon
http://www.builtinperl.com/

======
justinator
Here's a nitpick in your UI:

In the upper-right, you have a button labeled, "Submit your Startup". When
clicked, you go to the form to fill in all the details of whatever.

The bar that that button is on continues to float above the rest of the
layout. When I was done filling everything out, THAT's the button I pressed to
Submit my Startup. Instead of submitting, the page was simply refreshed, and I
lost everything that I filled in.

------
justinator
Adding Dada Mail right now!

[http://dadamailproject.com](http://dadamailproject.com)

------
deluxaran
Looks nice. Good luck with the project!

------
lorandm
Go Perl go!

